# Build under $350 input? recommendations? I got a little story, too.



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello my name is seany15 and i got a few things to say here, any listeners/answers are greatly appreciated.

*1: Parts* I am building a new computer that will hopefully cost under $350, The cost ATM is around $286 so i have some extra money to spare, I have most of the parts selected already, what i will list right now.
Newegg.ca - Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case
Newegg.ca - HITACHI HDS721050CLA362 (0F10381) 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Newegg.ca - Rosewill Stallion Series RD400-2-SB 400W ATX V2.2 Power Supply
Newegg.ca - Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664BA1067
Newegg.ca - Intel Pentium E5700 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80571E5700
Newegg.ca - ASRock G41M-S3 LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Those are the parts that I will probably buy, What I want to know is if they are compatible or are worse than my current config.
Also, I am gonna be using a DVD drive from my old computer in it along with an ATI Radeon HD 4800 series video card from my old comp.

*2: Specs* My current specs are as follows
CPU: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00 GHZ
VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 4800 series
STORAGE: 360GB Seagate 7200 RPM SATA-ii St3360320as
DISK DRIVE: DVD RW drive that can burn (tell me if you need more info)
RAM: DDR2 @ 2gb (unknown speed)
POWER: Bestec ATX 250W 12Z (isnt that too low? I have been runnning this for about *4 years* btw)
MOTHERBOARD: Unknown, Possibly below.

This is the manufacturers website with my comps specs listed, however, *they do not seem accurate in the CPU section* so the rest may be off.
Compaq Presario SR5350F Desktop PC Product Specifications - HP technical support (United Kingdom - English)

*3: Use* I am gonna be using my new computer for gaming mostly, which is what i am currently using my one for but i think its slowly dying and becoming inadequate for most of the new games out now :sad:
I know that this build may seem minus-good but my options are limited money wise unfortunately.

*4: Recommendations?* I would like input on the parts I have chosen for my new computer along with possible recommendations for better ones and point-outs on parts with bad reps.

*A little story:* You know I once took my computer apart in order to sell the parts since it wouldn't stay on for more than a minute.
So I set it down on a table and got to work with a screwdriver, taking out EVERYTHING, the mobo, the power supply (i took THAT apart too), the hard drive, the hard drive HOLDER.
But then when I had it all apart and the bits and pieces all over the table I looked in the CPU and V.C. fan and saw this forest of dust in there. 
So I took a pair of tweezers and picked all the dust out and thought to myself "Huh, maybe that's what was causing it to shut down", I looked at my computer and said "Crap"
And i got to work, plugging everything in while it was on the table (bear in mind i did NOT have a Mobo manual) and after about an hour it was all hooked up, i pushed the power button on the case (it's button was hooked up to the Mobo) and BING! it friggin worked!
Now it was still outside the case and after a long, LONG time putting everything back in (including the hard drive holder) i plugged everything in again, put a cardboard "door" on it (i still use it), put it back in my room and went back to playing games.

Now bear in mind that I had never even HEARD of building your own pc before this, let alone me knowing what I was doing, I still don't believe how nothing got busted/fried/smashed/broken.
Maybe I'm gifted?:smile: I probably got lucky, VERY lucky that everything worked PERFECTLY after that. (this was a few months to a year ago BTW)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The biggest issue I see is lack of quality in the components selected.

Rosewill is a bottom tier low cost supplier when the power supply fails there is a good chance it will damage other components.

Are you planning to move the HD4800 card to the new PC?

The 775 socket platform is about dead take a look over these it'll be faster and have a longer life.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I32120 i3 2120	$119.99 $119.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H61M-S2H LGA 1155 Intel H61 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard GA-H61M-S2H	$69.99	$10.00	$59.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK DDR3 1333 2 x 2gig	$29.99 $29.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply TX 650 V2	$79.99	$20.00	$59.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 341 RC-341C-KKN1-GP Black Steel MicroATX Mid Tower Computer Case Coolermaster case	$44.99 $44.99
$0.00
$0.00


$344.95	$30.00	$314.95


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I'm actually using *newegg.ca* and those parts are in *newegg.com* so... Yeah.

Maybe I should have mentioned that but thank you for the input anyway.

As for the HD 4800, yes i am going to move it from this one to the new one.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I would change that power supply 
buy only corsair, XFX, and thermaltake (not their CS or GS series)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is a building guide here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

although it is a bit over your budget, it can serve as a guide or reference.

There is a power supply information and selection guide here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

In general, Rosewill is low quality. It's also one of the few components that can fail and take other pieces of hardware with it as it goes. I'd recommend a higher quality unit, but that's just me. You can also likely get an equivalent AMD CPU (as opposed to Intel), and save a few bucks.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

How about this PSU? Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 (CMPSU-430CXV2) 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

It seems to lack a 12V 4 pin connector that my PSU in the OP has though, do i need one of those?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

TX HX or AX corsair modes only not the GS or CX.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

So i shouldnt get Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 (CMPSU-430CXV2) 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply?

Any recommendations? I'm actually at $350.38 because of shipping and taxes.
Also, i decided to get this hard drive instead.
Newegg.ca - Recertified: Western Digital RE2 WD4000YS 400GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive or should i not for some reason?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series are top quality PSU's. 
For the 4800 GPU: Newegg.ca - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
If you do not have the funds for a good quality PSU then save your money until you do.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

So what you mean to say is that ONLY SeaSonic, Corsair, and XFX (apart from CX-GS-M) are worth the money? 

Well that limits my options pretty harshly, I should probably say that I've never actually built a computer before (apart from my little story) but I've researched it quite a bit and I don't think I need a top-of-the-line PSU, Also what's with that 250W supply I'm using??? isn't it a bit too low?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Every build needs a good quality PSU. Using a low quality/underpowered PSU only lends to early failure of the other components.
Your 250W PSU is too low for any build.
Did you look at the link provided by Team Mate Dogg is Post #5?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Of course, I read through the whole thing (Well... most of it at least) and have a pretty good picture of how they work now. (Thanks for the link by the way)

I am going to get the Newegg.ca - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply that you suggested.

Anyway, apart from the PSU do you think this one will be better than my current computer? Any more suggestions? It's costing $376.01 right now but I can probably acquire $400 to pay for this build.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

seany15 said:


> So what you mean to say is that ONLY SeaSonic, Corsair, and XFX (apart from CX-GS-M) are worth the money?
> 
> Well that limits my options pretty harshly, I should probably say that I've never actually built a computer before (apart from my little story) but I've researched it quite a bit and I don't think I need a top-of-the-line PSU, Also what's with that 250W supply I'm using??? isn't it a bit too low?


Absolutely. Not only is it to low, it doesn't even get the 250 anyway as Bestec is amongst the worst junk made out there and one thing is a certainty. When the Bestec fails it will blow out and take almost every component in the case with it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> Anyway, apart from the PSU do you think this one will be better than my current computer? Any more suggestions? It's costing $376.01 right now but I can probably acquire $400 to pay for this build.


Yes without a doubt though I realize hard drives are a fortune today, I am not thrilled with recertified drives as I don't think any of these companies has enough technology to repair anything in this country any more and the drives are bad enough when they are new.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> Absolutely. Not only is it to low, it doesn't even get the 250 anyway as Bestec is amongst the worst junk made out there and one thing is a certainty. When the Bestec fails it will blow out and take almost every component in the case with it.


Well that made me feel like this is a race against a ticking time bomb  i only wonder how it managed to power my current computer for so long.

So only the hard drive is the thing i should think about replacing? Motherboard and cpu are fine?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> So only the hard drive is the thing i should think about replacing? Motherboard and cpu are fine?


The psu is all that is really critical to replace.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is my revised list, it costs 376.01 which is slightly higher than my budget but I can find some money somehow.

Newegg.ca - Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case
Newegg.ca - Recertified: Western Digital RE2 WD4000YS 400GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Newegg.ca - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.ca - Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664BA1067
Newegg.ca - ASRock G41M-S3 LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.ca - Intel Pentium E5700 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80571E5700

I have changed the PSU and the Hard Drive from my original post, Thanks for the PSU recommendation and info everyone, 
I have one more question though, Is my ATI Radeon HD 4800 I'm carrying over still good for some of the latest game's like Skyrim, Dead Island, Rage, and Deux Ex? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What 4800 series GPU do you have?
GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher is recommended for Skyrim.
Your build is still with the 775 platform and it is older tech. wrench97's listed Mobo & RAM in Post #2 would be a better choice.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think Tyree and Wrench are right that a move to newer socket buys you more time and an easier range for upgrades in the future though your choices now are fine for a successful build.


----------



## jjmannIT2012 (Dec 26, 2011)

I love the w enermax psu. Ice never had a problem with em and ice been using mine for well over 4 years


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jjmannIT2012 said:


> I love the w enermax psu. Ice never had a problem with em and ice been using mine for well over 4 years


The older Enermax units were OK but that is not so with the newer line and that's why we do not recommend them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Enermax psu's always were decent quality and made by them but the NAXN also sold by them and made by Sirfa, I am struggling to find decent information on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The NAXN series is made by either CWT or Sirtec depending the wattage and 80+ rating.
ENERMAX - PSU Review Database


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

*First time build, is this PSU adequate?*

I came from here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/build-under-350-input-recommendations-i-got-a-little-story-too-620013.html
But that one is old now and I do not want to be a necromancer.

Here is the stuff I have _ordered_:
Newegg.ca - Recertified: Western Digital RE2 WD4000YS 400GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Newegg.ca - Crucial 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model CT25664BA1067
Newegg.ca - Intel Pentium E5700 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80571E5700
Newegg.ca - ASRock G41M-S3 LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.ca - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.ca - Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case
Is the PSU adequate? If so, can it support another PCI card? A D-Link DWA-525 wireless card to be specific.

Also, I plan to over clock the e5700 in the future once I get an aftermarket cooler, would that be safe with my PSU?

Thanks for any answers, and point outs to bad components\recommendations regarding my build are appreciated.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: First time build, is this PSU adequate?*

Just to be clear, are you not using a discrete graphics card?

As spec'd above, the Seasonic 520 will easily carry the system, including your wireless card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First time build, is this PSU adequate?*

The SeaSonic PSU will be adequate for use with the components you have listed. 
If you want to add a dedicated PSU, as indicated in your previous posting, then it will not be adequate.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

First off, I am on my new computer right now, typing out this message :smile: and it has been working fine so far, though i haven't played any games yet. anyways thanks to everyone who helped me, i appreciate it.



> The SeaSonic PSU will be adequate for use with the components you have listed.
> If you want to add a *dedicated PSU*, as indicated in your previous posting, then it will not be adequate.


I don't know what you mean by "dedicated PSU"



> Just to be clear, are you not using a discrete graphics card?
> 
> As spec'd above, the Seasonic 520 will easily carry the system, including your wireless card.


I am using an ATI Radeon HD 48*50* graphics card (i found out what the number was)
Thanks for +peace of mind about the PSU carrying my system by the way.:smile:


Does anyone know if my PSU can support another of these RAM sticks?Newegg.ca - Crucial 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model CT25664BA1067
Also, will it be able to power a new CPU fan and having my e5700 OC'd to 4.00ghz?

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It was a typo seany15. Tyree meant a dedicated graphics card as in not onboard video. It's not the PSU you need to worry about when adding memory. It's if the motherboard can support it and yes that memory should work with your motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PSU was a typo and thanks to Amd_Man for clearing up my mistakes.
My apologies to seany15 for the confusion!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: First time build, is this PSU adequate?*



seany15 said:


> Thanks for any answers, and point outs to bad components\recommendations regarding my build are appreciated.


Yes I have one . With a possible 350-400$ budget , why did you pick an asrock motherboard with an outmoded 775 pentium? Especially when better cpu and motherboard options for the same price were recommended?


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: First time build, is this PSU adequate?*



emosun said:


> Yes I have one . With a possible 350-400$ budget , why did you pick an asrock motherboard with an outmoded 775 pentium? Especially when better cpu and motherboard options for the same price were recommended?


Those were for .com, i live in Canada so i use .ca if thats what you're talking about, besides i think my new cpu and mobo are good so far.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think the question was why build a new system with old socket 775 hardware seany 15.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> I think the question was why build a new system with old socket 775 hardware seany 15.



Because the cpu was the cheapest here ($64 775 e5700 compared to $100 1156 i3-540 clarkdale) and it apparently has good OC capability, if my PSU can take it, that's what i might do when 775 retires
and the mobo because i needed a 775 board i guess, it came with a bunch of free software (OC utilities, fast USB, instant boot, etc.) aswell so +



> PSU was a typo and thanks to Amd_Man for clearing up my mistakes.
> My apologies to seany15 for the confusion!


So what you mean from your previous post is that my 520w PSU isnt enough for the video card (HD 4850) i have plugged in and am using right now?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

seany15 said:


> Because the cpu was the cheapest here ($64 775 e5700 compared to $100 1156 i3-540 clarkdale) and it apparently has good OC capability, if my PSU can take it, that's what i might do when 775 retires


I'm sorry but with your original 350-400$ budget , why did you only get a cpu and motherboard combo that barely cost 100$? An am3 setup would have been SUCH a better investment and was within your budget. Everyone knows when your on a tight budget you go with amd not intel for this exact reason. Instead your now stuck with a standard pentium on a platform intel doesn't even use anymore.




seany15 said:


> So what you mean from your previous post is that my 520w PSU isnt enough for the video card (HD 4850) i have plugged in and am using right now?


Oh no , it'll work fine right now. But It will not in the long run at all.Your power supply right now is having to work extremely hard to power the system along with your gpu. But this will obviously wear the power supply out quickly , and once it cannot power the system anymore the power supply either fries itself , or the rest of the system.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

emosun said:


> I'm sorry but with your original 350-400$ budget , why did you only get a cpu and motherboard combo that barely cost 100$? An am3 setup would have been SUCH a better investment and was within your budget. Everyone knows when your on a tight budget you go with amd not intel for this exact reason. Instead your now stuck with a standard pentium on a platform intel doesn't even use anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the AMD CPU's cost more than the intel ones at newegg.ca, example: 
intel 3.00 GHZ e5700=$64 amd 2.5 GHZ a4-3300=$68 amd 3.2 GHZ 260=$76

they are all dual core, the amd triple core 450 costs $80 bucks.

And the cheapest equivalent 1155 intel cpu (GHZ wise) to the e5700 (3.0GHZ) is either the 
3.3GHZ i3-2120 for *$134*
or the cheaper, less GHZ-y one,
2.6GHZ pentium g620 for $70

They both have a 3mb l3 cache though... what is that? is it a lot better than l2?
is the GHZ speed all that matters? or is there more to it?
Anyways i got something else to say about your next paragraph...



Oh ******, i hope your wrong about that :sad:.
But wait a second, if my last computer only had a 250W "garbage" psu and could power its cpu, mobo and everything else, (i made a post with my previous systems specs earlier) AND the radeon HD 4850... how the *hell* didnt that one explode in 5 minutes? it powered it for about 3 or 4 years and never went fizzle/pop/boom.:ermm:

Anyways, do you think i could return this PSU if i had the box and everything and get some/all of my money back? i got this one because the suggested one was sold out and i did not know when it would be back, i thought that 30w wouldnt make a difference.

If not... this thing has protection features so it doesn't pop and take everything with it right?

How long might this PSU have?

And sorry if i came off as a jerk in any of my posts, i was really tired when i made most of them.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

seany15 said:


> All the AMD CPU's cost more than the intel ones at newegg.ca, example:
> intel 3.00 GHZ e5700=$64 amd 2.5 GHZ a4-3300=$68 amd 3.2 GHZ 260=$76
> 
> they are all dual core, the amd triple core 450 costs $80 bucks.
> ...


The problem your missing is that you had a 350 to 400$ budget so why not look at amd quads for 100$? 

Unlike a few years ago , many new games and applications actually support quads now. Meaning even low end quad cores can now outperform many higher end dual core systems. And with your budget , there was no reason to shop so low end.

The Intel might have been a few dollars cheaper , but it's for and old socket so that would make sense wouldn't it?



seany15 said:


> But wait a second, if my last computer only had a 250W "garbage" psu and could power its cpu, mobo and everything else, (i made a post with my previous systems specs earlier) AND the radeon HD 4850... how the *hell* didnt that one explode in 5 minutes? it powered it for about 3 or 4 years and never went fizzle/pop/boom.:ermm:


Well a possible few reasons

A. You hardly ever used the card beyond it's idle wattage
B. You got lucky and the power supply only damaged your components instead of instantly frying them.
C. Your making it up. (which isn't impossible)



seany15 said:


> If not... this thing has protection features so it doesn't pop and take everything with it right?
> 
> How long might this PSU have?


As with all power supplies it has a surge fuse for lightning strikes , and a temperature sensor , but thats it. There is absolutely nothing keeping the power supply from providing to little or to much power to the system when it's overloaded. it will not even monitor it's own voltages , that a job for the motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Don't forget newer CPU's move more data per clock cycle then older cpu's, so even though they both may run at a similar clock speed the newer set up has a faster cpu to ram connection and moves more data per clock cycle making for a faster PC.

There is not a 250w PSU made with over current/voltage protection circuits that's something you only find on higher quality/amperage units.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not using a 250w PSU (i am unsure about 250w now, read on) in my current computer if thats what everyone is thinking, i'm using _this_ 520w PSU in my current computer Newegg.ca - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
And this  requirements page says a minimum of 440w is needed, or 550w for crossfire (i do not have crossfire nor do i plan on getting it anytime soon)



> The problem your missing is that you had a 350 to 400$ budget so why not look at amd quads for 100$?
> 
> Unlike a few years ago , many new games and applications actually support quads now. Meaning even low end quad cores can now outperform many higher end dual core systems. And with your budget , there was no reason to shop so low end.
> 
> The Intel might have been a few dollars cheaper , but it's for and old socket so that would make sense wouldn't it?


With all my components selected it cost about $380, so i couldnt afford any $100 CPU's anyway, besides, my current _new_ computer is much faster than my old computer ever was.

And 775 cant be all that terrible for a _first build_, and there are still some CPU's and mobo's available. Does 1155 or anything new like that have anything really better than 775? like faster access to RAM?

And i got intel because the clock speed is the most straightforward, i mean for example steam always says "dual core 2.0 GHZ or equivalent amd cpu" or something like that.



> Well a possible few reasons
> 
> A. You hardly ever used the card beyond it's idle wattage
> B. You got lucky and the power supply only damaged your components instead of instantly frying them.
> C. Your making it up. (which isn't impossible)


A. Do you mean that i never played games or something? because i am a gamer who plays games all the time, apart from that i do not know for sure what you mean, my cpu might have bottlenecked it because it was only 2.0GHZ dual core if thats what you mean.

B. So my video card might be half broken? it worked on my old pc and still works though so whatever.

C. Well i cant prove it or anything but i am telling the truth, *though now that i think of it... i'm not entirely sure my PSU is actually just 250w... its a bestec atx-250-12z rev D3R PSU and i think it might be a 300w,* still too little i think but powered it for 3-5 years nonetheless



> Don't forget newer CPU's move more data per clock cycle then older cpu's, so even though they both may run at a similar clock speed the newer set up has a faster cpu to ram connection and moves more data per clock cycle making for a faster PC.
> 
> There is not a 250w PSU made with over current/voltage protection circuits that's something you only find on higher quality/amperage units.


In response to the first paragraph, i did not know that, thanks for the info! is there a number that i can read on newegg.ca that corresponds to that? thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Disregarding the advice you requested about power requirements and still choosing to use a 520W PSU with a dedicated GPU is your decision.
Do you have any more questions relating to your new build?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nothing on Negg is going to show you that, there are some charting site lile passmark with ratings for CPU's, this chart the Pentium Dual core is not listed but it will fall between the E5300 and the E7400 > PassMark CPU Benchmarks - Common CPU's

Note that Processors models that end in M are laptop CPU's M=Mobile in Intel lingo.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

seany15 said:


> I'm not using a 250w PSU (i am unsure about 250w now, read on) in my current computer if thats what everyone is thinking, i'm using _this_ 520w PSU in my current computer Newegg.ca - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> And this  requirements page says a minimum of 440w is needed, or 550w for crossfire (i do not have crossfire nor do i plan on getting it anytime soon)


You cannot simply read the manufacturers requirements , they are purposely lowballed to increase the market size. This may come as a shock to you but ati doesn't care if your power supply fries.



seany15 said:


> With all my components selected it cost about $380, so i couldnt afford any $100 CPU's anyway, besides, my current _new_ computer is much faster than my old computer ever was.


All the components you listed above cost 304.44 so maybe you can shed some light on this?



seany15 said:


> And 775 cant be all that terrible for a _first build_, and there are still some CPU's and mobo's available. Does 1155 or anything new like that have anything really better than 775? like faster access to RAM?


Yes, the 1155 socket specifically have over twice the bus speed along with support for much faster ram. Not that it matters because in your range you should have gone AM3.



seany15 said:


> And i got intel because the clock speed is the most straightforward, i mean for example steam always says "dual core 2.0 GHZ or equivalent amd cpu" or something like that.


Just because the clock speed isn't written down as much as a intel cpu isn't a very good reason to not consider it.



seany15 said:


> A. Do you mean that i never played games or something? because i am a gamer who plays games all the time, apart from that i do not know for sure what you mean, my cpu might have bottlenecked it because it was only 2.0GHZ dual core if thats what you mean.
> 
> B. So my video card might be half broken? it worked on my old pc and still works though so whatever.
> 
> C. Well i cant prove it or anything but i am telling the truth, *though now that i think of it... i'm not entirely sure my PSU is actually just 250w... its a bestec atx-250-12z rev D3R PSU and i think it might be a 300w,* still too little i think but powered it for 3-5 years nonetheless


I'm going to go ahead and stop this discussion related to your previous setup as I sense it's going nowhere in terms of teaching you how power supplies function. We'll stick to the topic of changing your current power supply and possibly cpu/motherboard.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Also , we wouldn't continue to help you if we didn't think you needed it.

I bought my last 775 setup almost 2 years ago , and even then 775 was on it's last legs. Just seeing someone actually buy a 775 system today drives us nuts to the point where we are willing to put up with a little trouble from the OP to show them they can get a better machine for their money.


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

emosun said:


> You cannot simply read the manufacturers requirements , they are purposely lowballed to increase the market size. This may come as a shock to you but ati doesn't care if your power supply fries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*1*It cost around $380 because of shipping and tax.
*2*Oh... i didn't know that, i wish i knew that sooner but oh well, next time i make a new pc/upgrade i'll _try_ to get a 1155 cpu or an amd, thanks!
*3*Ok sure, i still think its weird how my *300w* was able to power it though.:ermm:

Apart from that my 520w seems to work fine so far and that power supply calculator from extreme suggests a minimum of 280w or so and the newegg one suggests 330w or so with the hd 4850 and the 520w's fan exhaust is only barely warm, nevertheless i am gonna *try* to get the money for a 550w or greater from one of the good companies that some people suggested (thanks again BTW) when i can.

Would underclocking my hd 4850 make it safer or reduce the wattage needed at all? i'm seriously considering that since i don't want my computer/videocard/psu/myself winding up fried because i was impatient and bought a 520w instead of a 550w that the tech-people suggested (though it _is_ modular and that was a factor _for sure_, i cant imagine what my already cramped micro atx case would look like with 4 more cords in it:nonono: (_no seriously, there is barely any room left in it at all, might get an atx case eventually_))


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't use a 1155 CPU on your Mobo. 
You can't use any AMD CPU on your Mobo.
Let's not ponder on why your 300W PSU was able to power your old PC.
Disregard your old PC and stay with any other concerns/questions about your new PC only.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No one is questioning that a 300 watt can power the system for a while but they degrade and while doing so harm the other components in the system but as suggested we are here to move on.
The Seasonic 520 watt is a good quality Psu and while it may not be 550, at least it is a real quality 520 so I am not sure myself why anyone is suggesting you need to upgrade to 550. If any upgrade at all is necessary, I would take it to 600 or 650 Xfx but for average use I am not sure that is even necessary here. Sometimes in pursuit of Psu perfection we go overboard and the 520 is fine for now replace it in a year or two.
The comments on the cpu are meant for the motherboard as well because the 775 determines both so whats done is done. I agree you should have considered AMD in your price concern and might have gotten more for the $ but its done so lets move on, that is in your interests and ours now. There is nothing wriong with what you did except it has no real future but it does have an acceptable present!


----------



## seany15 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyree said:


> You can't use a 1155 CPU on your Mobo.
> You can't use any AMD CPU on your Mobo.
> Let's not ponder on why your 300W PSU was able to power your old PC.
> Disregard your old PC and stay with any other concerns/questions about your new PC only.


Yeah that's what i meant i was going to do, upgrade my mobo as well, i am -good at telling people stuff sometimes



> No one is questioning that a 300 watt can power the system for a while but they degrade and while doing so harm the other components in the system but as suggested we are here to move on.
> The Seasonic 520 watt is a good quality Psu and while it may not be 550, at least it is a real quality 520 so I am not sure myself why anyone is suggesting you need to upgrade to 550. If any upgrade at all is necessary, I would take it to 600 or 650 Xfx but for average use I am not sure that is even necessary here. Sometimes in pursuit of Psu perfection we go overboard and the 520 is fine for now replace it in a year or two.
> The comments on the cpu are meant for the motherboard as well because the 775 determines both so whats done is done. I agree you should have considered AMD in your price concern and might have gotten more for the $ but its done so lets move on, that is in your interests and ours now. There is nothing wriong with what you did except it has no real future but it does have an acceptable present!


Ok, that put my mind at ease somewhat a lot.
These may be the plans for my computer:

Extra stick of ddr3 1066 RAM
New, larger and more spacious case
New PSU, possibly a 650w or around there
New, high quality _1155_ cpu and mobo
New fans maybe?
It may take a while before i get the money for all these bits and pieces, but i'll get there eventually.
I think i'll (if i cannot get a return on some of these parts(probably can't, don't think i can find all the pieces)) build another computer for my little sister with all these parts when i upgrade.

I have one more question though...
Do you think my PSU will be able to handle me overclocking my e5700 to 4.00GHZ? (that is, if i get a better heatsinkfan)

Apart from that i think i'm done here, thanks for all the help everyone! :thanx:
I really appreciate all the effort you put all into helping people.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If a PSU is a good quality unit and has sufficient power for the components it will withstand some OC'ing. However, little is to be gained OC'ing newer CPU's.


----------

